
Google Pixel XL Teardown - chipz
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Google+Pixel+XL+Teardown/71237
======
bradballer
"The opening procedure requires prying up a thin, poorly-supported display
assembly making it difficult to open the phone without damage"\-->better be
careful...

